# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Album] Cẩm Ly - Chiều Cuối Tuần - Thiên Đàng Ái Ân (2011) [FLAC]

## wancheung

*Chiều Cuối Tuần - Thiên Đàng Ái Ân là tên album mới nhất của ca sĩ Cẩm Ly hát các ca khúc trữ tình. 10 ca khúc trong album là các ca khúc rất quen thuộc với khán giả được Kim Lợi hòa âm mới như "Chiều Cuối Tuần", "Đèn Khuya", "Chờ Người",... các ca khúc này đã được Cẩm Ly trình diễn rất thành công trong liveshow Tự Tình Quê Hương 2. Đan Trường, Quốc Đại, Quang Linh và Đàm Vĩnh Hưng là 4 khách mời song ca cùng với Cẩm Ly trong các ca khúc Liên Khúc Chuyện 2 Người, Chuyện 3 Người và Thiên Đường Ái Ân. Album do Kim Lợi sản xuất và phát hành.*

*Track List:*
_01 Chiều cuối tuần
02 Đèn khuya
03 Chờ người
04 Thiên đàng ái ân (song ca Quốc Đại)
05 Hàn Mặc Tử
06 Cuộc tình đã mất
07 Bội bạc
08 Liên khúc: Chuyện 3 người (song ca Đan Trường & Quang Linh)
09 Yêu một mình
10 Liên khúc: Chuyện 2 người (song ca Đàm Vĩnh Hưng)_



> Download:
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire 
> Pass: Virtue7777


mực một nắng muc mot nang mực lá muc la mực trứng muc trung mực dẻo muc deo mực một nắng giá rẻ muc mot nang gia re muc mot nang muc la muc deo khách sạn vũng tàu   khach san vung tau   khách sạn phan thiết   khach san phan thiet   khách sạn sài gòn  khách sạn hồ chí minh   khach san sai gon  khach san ho chi minh  khach san ha noi   khách sạn hà nội  khach san da nang   khách sạn đà nẵng  khach san nha trang   khách sạn nha trang  khach san da lat   khách sạn đà lạt  khach san sapa  khách sạn sapa
 the ocean villas đà nẵng  blue moon hotel & spa  khách sạn La pensee  romana resort  tiến đạt mũi né resort  resort tiến đạt game dien thoai game dien thoai tro choi dien thoai trò chơi điện thoại khach san gia re khách sạn giá rẻ

----------

